# New England 04/ 05



## Oshkosh

Just a couple of photos from the Massachusetts coast.
Having trouble sizing photos!!!!!!Either to big or to small!!!


----------



## massmac

where in mass u plowing


----------



## jeffw

i find that 600/450 works good. email em to me if you want ill size em if needed. [email protected]


----------



## Oshkosh

Oshkosh said:


> Just a couple of photos from the Massachusetts coast.
> Having trouble sizing photos!!!!!!Either to big or to small!!!


 I was out of the Pine Street Pit in Manchester(By the sea).lol Yuppies got to love em.
They sent the Oshkosh pretty much all over.Photos of some of my stuff under the equipment section.


----------



## Oshkosh

jeffw said:


> i find that 600/450 works good. email em to me if you want ill size em if needed. [email protected]


 Thank You, as soon as I find the photos to scan back in I just may take you up on that.Messed up a couple already,trying to get them down.Seems when I try to edit to half size it isnt always half and I will get like 120kb(to big) and then the next step will drop it to 37.5(to small) or some major drop like that.
Still learning.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

*Photo*



Oshkosh said:


> Just a couple of photos from the Massachusetts coast.
> Having trouble sizing photos!!!!!!Either to big or to small!!!


 Photo of 1984 Chevy One ton 4x4 doing its thing.We ended up with 18" this storm.


----------



## Oshkosh

*My poor dog!!!*



Oshkosh said:


> Photo of 1984 Chevy One ton 4x4 doing its thing.We ended up with 18" this storm.


 Think it is bad on us,I had to run the snowblower around the yard for the ole girl.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

*What does this plow driver do for fun?????*



Oshkosh said:


> Think it is bad on us,I had to run the snowblower around the yard for the ole girl.lol


 One thing anyways.lol


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*Nice Machine*

Hey, nice choice in snowmobile! I got a 2003 model.....550 Fan. Best machine I ever owned for the deep snow!


----------



## Oshkosh

*You'll like this one then....*



SUMMIT said:


> Hey, nice choice in snowmobile! I got a 2003 model.....550 Fan. Best machine I ever owned for the deep snow!


 This was my 94, 583 my first...Babied it was.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

*My 96 Summit*



Oshkosh said:


> This was my 94, 583 my first...Babied it was.lol


 This one I built,ported, polished,milled head,Mach 1 rotary valve,roller clutch's etc....Fun fun fun.


----------



## Sparky925

Oshkosh,

Did you ever notice the guy who has the heated driveway on Pine St if you take left out the the pit and go towards down town. Look for it some time it is on the left running water every time


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think I have up by the water tower.*



Sparky925 said:


> Oshkosh,
> 
> Did you ever notice the guy who has the heated driveway on Pine St if you take left out the the pit and go towards down town. Look for it some time it is on the left running water every time


 Where are you out of?????We had a friend in M'head where I grew up that has a melter in his two car driveway.I guess you can watch the meter spin when it is turned on.lol


----------



## NEWENGLAND

*It it snowing yet?*

How to Plow sidewalks in Maine


----------



## NEWENGLAND

*It it snowing yet?*

How to Plow sidewalks in Maine

Looks like the picture did not post???


----------



## Oshkosh

*I give up,How do they plow sidewalks in Maine?*



NEWENGLAND said:


> How to Plow sidewalks in Maine
> 
> Looks like the picture did not post???


 Well,Your killing me.lol


----------



## CrazyCooter

*How to plow sidewalks in Maine*

I guess you just don't do it?

/no pic = no need to plow?


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

Oshkosh said:


> This was my 94, 583 my first...Babied it was.lol


*Here's my baby!*


----------



## gordyo

Oshkosh said:


> I was out of the Pine Street Pit in Manchester(By the sea)


You must run the orange Oshkosh??


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice sled.*



MIAWPUKEK said:


> *Here's my baby!*


 Here is my latest 97 Mach Z kind of a project right now.Just did the clutches(EPI Kit) Carbs are off and cleaned ready to go back on.I am thinking of long tracking it,a mtn lite tunnel etc...???I dont know then I look at the Renegade 800X and think that would be fun also.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*thinking about going two-up myself, gonna sell the miss's skidoo and get this one for both of us. Keep the summit for play time!*


----------



## Oshkosh

*Yamaha builds a nice product*



MIAWPUKEK said:


> *thinking about going two-up myself, gonna sell the miss's skidoo and get this one for both of us. Keep the summit for play time!*


 Hi, I know what you are saying about the two up.The Renegade 800X I was looking at couldnt have the two up attachment.That is why I am dragging my feet on it.
I was a service manager at a multi line dealership and we carried Yamaha sleds also,they made a nice machine.Great fit and finish, quality seemed to be some of the best.Might not be the best at everything but did everything well.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*I'm gettin' her!*

*Hey Oshkosh, got everything straightened out, pickin' up the new Venture (pic below) first thing Monday morning! *


----------

